# [PF]Cruel Skies



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm starting up a Pathfinder game to ease my way into PBP DMing. The initial adventure should be long enough to earn the characters a few levels, but can easily build up to a campaign if I can manage it, and people wish to continue. This game will be somewhat combat oriented, but I'll give lots of opportunities to employ other abilities and skills if the characters focus on them.

Maximum 5 players.

***

Setting:
Traders Rest is a tiny settlement built around an oasis in the Tchavaal desert. It is located halfway between two big cities, Carani to the south and Vhol in the north, and serves as a facilitator of trade and travel between the two. Tchavaal is a dangerous place to travel, but skilled navigators can avoid the worst perils of the desert and deal with the rest. Sandstorms make permanent roads all but impossible to establish,  and camping out in the desert can be lethal. Thus, Traders Rest is a neccessity to maintain a traderoute between the two cities.

In addition to a tavern and a few crafthouses, Traders Rest houses the Trackers Guild, a group of rangers making a living guiding people to and from the cities. Their members know the desert well enough to guide their charge from the Rest and out of the desert on horseback in one day. Without the help of the guild, however, travelers face a very real danger of losing their way, or riding straight over a nest of giant hornets.

I'll post more information about the setting on request, but his should be enough to paint a basic picture.

***

Character creation:
Core rulebook stuff only. I need to keep it simple as this is my first time DMing PBP.
20 pt. point buy
Starting level 4
Standard gear (6000gp)
You can take average HP if you wish.

The character should have some reason to be in Traders Rest when the adventure starts. He/she could be living there, traveling between the cities or working for the trackers guild (although such a character should have at least one rank in survival and Know: local or geography). Other than that, go nuts.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 21, 2010)

I would be interested, what will the posting expectations be, because if I can be a quiet guy off to the sides that does ok in a fight that would be great, as time constraints make posting frequently hard.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem. I aim for few players, and I'll try to accomodate people playing at different speeds.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2010)

My plate of characters has thinned in recent weeks, so I'm up for more action.  Just let me know what you want to plya.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm thinking 20 pt point buy, starting level 4, core rulebook only. Very gonzo, with lots of possibilities of fighting, but also of avoiding it. 3-5 players.

One more interested player and I'll post more information.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in if you'll have me. Considering a Barbarian with muscles on his muscles and a pea sized brain, if it would fit.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 22, 2010)

That barbarian would fit just fine

So we have three peope interrested, thats good. I'm hoping for one or two more, but I can run it with three players.

I'll add more information in the first post now. And a snazzy name.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there still place for a Bard/Rogue multi? I'd like to give that combo a try in Pathfinder.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 22, 2010)

Of course Hop aboard!


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 22, 2010)

Grand.  

I should have a charcter concept up by Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest (long weekend coming up, so I won't be near a computer for most of the time )


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 22, 2010)

Room for one more?


----------



## Lughart (Oct 23, 2010)

Sure! However, unless someone drops out, thats the cap.

Please post wip characters here in this thread. I'll open an RG sometime after the weekend, and I'm hoping for characters to be somewhat ready within the next week or so. I'm ready to start when you are.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 24, 2010)

Great, thanks!  I'll thumb through my Pathfinder HB and will get back to you later today (Sunday) with a character.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

How's this for an introduction Lughart. I trust I have not taken too many liberties. 

[sblock=Background]An extremely tall, muscular human walks out of the desert and into the Traders Rest settlement. On close examination, he looks like he belongs to one of the local nomadic tribes. Except they tend to be short and wiry.

Entering the inn, he addresses the barkeeper "Me go South. When next caravan?" he asks. After listening to the answer he continues "OK. Me want room, food and ale." Throrg, for that is the man's name, rummages around in his clothing and eventually extracts a coin purse. Taking out a couple of gold coins, he throws them on the bar. "Tell me when want more." The bartender picks up the coins and examines them. They look ancient and he certainly hasn't seen anything like them before. Biting them he determines that they are real gold. So he smiles at Throrg and nods. Looking Throrg over he can see that he is very dusty and the smell indicts that he hadn't had a bath for quite a while "Would sir like a bath." he says. "Don't need one. Had one on my birthday. Three months age." By this time the bartender's smile is definitely forced but he tries one more time. "Bath's on the house. We will also wash your clothes at the same time."

Later a much cleaner Throrg enters the tap room.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 25, 2010)

Great stuff.

When a few more players have concepts up, I can open an IC so you can keep pre-game RPing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2010)

I am interested as well, the focus on combat drew my attention.  But I understand that you might be full.  

If someone drops out, is too slow with character gen, or you will take a 6th, I would like to play.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm at work this morning but will try to post something Monday or Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 25, 2010)

Just post a character if you have a concept. I can live with 6 players, but I'll start with less if someone hasn't put a concept when the others are close to ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of making a specialist wizard - focusing on illusions....  then I thought of being a gnome, which makes a sorcerer be more appropriate choice, but I couldn't find a bloodline that would dovetail nicely with an illusion background.  So, I'm back to being a specialist wizard that might be gnomish, or something else.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

D'oh!  I was thinking Sorcerer, but I will go back to the drawing board. 

Maybe I will go Ranger then.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 26, 2010)

A ranger would fit, but with such a big group a little overlap doesn't hurt.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm, missed the boat it seems, but it would be silly not to slide in as first reserve no?   If someone drops I can pop in with a fighter at short notice!


----------



## Lughart (Oct 26, 2010)

Good of you to understand. If someone falls off I'll remind you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

My Half-elven Ranger







Tyrien e'Drianne


Character Sheet

[Sblock=Background]Normally the wood elves of her community avoided the civilizations of man but Tyrien e’Drianne was always a little bit rebellious and enjoyed exploring, probably because of her lineage being only part elven.  After straying too far, she ended up taken from her home in the forest before hitting puberty.  She was fairly young for a half-elf and finished her adolescence among the humans and living in the impoverished slums.  During her quicker than expected need to fend for herself in the cities, she picked up her skills from living off the street with other street urchins.  Luckily she was stronger and quicker than average and this kept her from getting into too much trouble, and also avoiding the authorities.  Being as dirty as she was, with unkempt hair, she was often mistaken for other human children orphaned or abandoned to fend for themselves and her elven blood was often overlooked.     
  Tyrien believes in helping others, but doesn't really respect the laws for their sake alone.  In these altercations she ended up learning her beginning fighting skills and particularly with a bow.  After some trouble with local thugs of the resident thieves' guild, she got caught up in helping and protecting the other children.  Eventually she had to flee the city to avoid the price they put on her head and she made it back to the woods to begin her career more in tune with nature.  She continued to develop her skills with the bow and helping others.  However, the influences of her city life upbringing keep her from really being content to stay among the elven civilizations.   She still retains some elvish stoicism, but she doesn't have their patience to match.  Having been separated from her family and never returned, she feels more in common with the shorter lived humans that she has known. 

  Tyrien began adventuring as a way to gain experience and meet new people, tending avoid trouble personally but usually gets into it anyway trying help others in need.  While gaining experience she has become adept at fighting the walking dead, mostly from her earlier career being spent near an invested series of ancient mausoleums.  Recently she has traveled to Vhol seeking adventure or another form of employment.  Hearing of a need for experienced rangers, her journey has brought her to Trader’s rest to investigate the possibilities.[/Sblock]

To do list (Yet to be completed):
Animal Companion
Spending the rest of the 6000gp
Little odds and ends on the character sheet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 26, 2010)

I hardly ever have a chance to play a rogue, so that's what I intend to make this afternoon.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 26, 2010)

Second Draft:

Half-Elf, Rogue 2/Bard 2

HP: 8 + (3x4.5) + 4x1 + 4 (Fav. Class) = 29.5 = 29

STR 10 DEX 16 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 16

Fort: +2 Will: +4 Ref: +10

AC: 22 (18 flatfooted, 14 touch)

Class Abilities: Trapfinding, Evasion, 

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Rogue Talent), Dodge, Skill Focus (Perform: Singing) - Half-Elf bonus feat, Shield Focus

Skills:
Acrobatics 4, Disable Device 4, Linguistics 2, Knowledge: Dungeoneering 2, Diplomacy 4, Perception 4, Perform (Singing) 4, Perform (String Instruments) 4, Stealth 4, Bluff 4

Spells:
0: Mending, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Resistance, Mage hand
1: Cure Lt. Wounds, Identify, Featherfall

Equipment (32lb):
Mithral Chainshirt +1
Rapier +1
MW Shortbow
MW Lute
Heavy Darkwood Shield
Cloak of Resistance + 1
2 Potions of Cure LT. Wounds (CL 1)
Waterskin
Backpack
Rations (4)

97 GP

-more to follow-


----------



## Lughart (Oct 26, 2010)

I see people are allready hard at work. Makes me happy.

Put the characters HERE when they are ready. I don't care about what format you post the sheet in, as long as I can read it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Are we allowed to purchase magical items?  I am not sure what was meant by "standard gear".  I took that to mean mundane, but perhaps I was wrong. 

This is planning to be a combat heavy campaign, right? Is anyone concerned we might be a little weak?  We have so far the following:
Barbarian
Ranger (archer build)
Rogue/Bard
Wizard (illusionist)
Rogue

We apparently miss a tank and healer.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 26, 2010)

By standard gear I meant normal value for your level, which is 6000 gp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotcha.  I haven't really started looking through particulars on equipment yet.  I might be short on time for the next day or two, but I hope to get it finished before the weekend.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 26, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Are we allowed to purchase magical items? I am not sure what was meant by "standard gear". I took that to mean mundane, but perhaps I was wrong.
> 
> This is planning to be a combat heavy campaign, right? Is anyone concerned we might be a little weak? We have so far the following:
> Barbarian
> ...




Indeed. We might be able to talk our way of some nasty situations and use tricks to avoid others, but in a proper slugfest we are rather weak.

I might change to Paladin to give us a bit more melee strength, if the rest also thinks that we are too weak. 
I'd really would have liked to test the Bard/Rogue combo, but with a proper rogue and an illusionist that might be combo might be a bit redundant.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 26, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> I might change to Paladin to give us a bit more melee strength, if the rest also thinks that we are too weak.



I think you should go with the bard/rogue concept that you pitched earlier in the thread.  It's what you most want to play, which in turn is likely to lead to a more vibrant character for you and for the group.  

Someone else who hasn't yet dreamt up their PC should think about playing "the beef."  Me, maybe.  Could go Cleric of X with Strength and something-something as domains.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I will make a Half-Orc Fighter. High HP and AC, alright attack.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2010)

Trorg is not a bad tank, 52 hit points, only middling AC but a really big sword (+10 TH, 2d6+7 dmg).

I haver now posted the Character Sheet in the RG.

*Note:* I have taken the Hot Weather Outfit from the PFSRD. Although not strictly core, it make sense to have Hot Weather clothes in a desert.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Werit* 

[sblock=Background]"_Werit: A Dwarf who has forgotten where he placed his tankard of ale; a state of befuddlement_." Werit Tograth is veteran of two wars. Since being pressed into service as a medic, Werit hasn't been home for many years and has forgotten some of the essence of what it is to be a dwarf.  Werit has seen and experienced a lot, not all of it pleasant.  Not quite right in the head, Werit is prone to saying the wrong thing at the wrong time to the wrong people.  He frequently--even if inadvertently--mangles things and has a knack with fire.[/sblock]

Male Dwarf Cleric 4
Deity: Gorum
Domains: Destruction, War

Str 14
Dex 12
Con 16
Int 11
Wis 17
Cha 10

...more in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to spend Werit's 6000 gp, but the rest of his bones are sketched out in the Rogue's Gallery.  Is there a cap per item on what we may spend on individual magic items?


----------



## Lughart (Oct 27, 2010)

The norm is not to spend more than half on a single item, but I won't enforce that as a rule.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Questions on items:
I also want to purchase the following listed in the PFSRD:
Compass
Masterwork backpack
Blunt Arrows
Armor-Piercing Arrows

Any restrictions on Animal Companions?  Planning on a lion at the moment.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 28, 2010)

Blunt arrows are ok, but I think well just use MW arrows in place of armor piercing ones. All other equipment is fine.

Only restrictions I'm putting on animal companions is not to get one that would clash completely with the desert environment.

Let's see, background plus lion. There are woods across mountains a ways to the north, plus a coastal city where she would have grown up. (The setting is used in my RL campaign, but we haven't ever left the sandy desert. Feel free to add details if you want) Southeast of the mountains lie Vhol, in the middle of a large area of plains. Here she could have found the lion before venturing south into the proper desert. Yes, this works.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

I think Mwk Arrows would not stack with a Mwk bow.  The AP arrows would since they help pierce the worn or natural armor.  But they aren't in the AGP anyway, so I won't use them.

My second choice on the animal companion is an eagle or hawk, which I assume would match even easier than the lion.  From a practical standpoint though, a lion adds another token/counter on the tactical grid, making things even more crowded if we go into dungeons.  But then again, I think she has a horse for transportation as well.

I have these adjustments on paper, but I hope to transfer them in later today.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 28, 2010)

I know armor piercing arrows not stacking with a MW bow isn't 100% logical, but it's an issue of keeping balance and preserving some simplicity.

Also, I have nothing against the lion. A bird would fit well, but choose whatever you want. It won't mess up my maps anyhow, my RL players usually have animal companions and familiars and summoned creatures and hirelings and all manner of other things that make running a combat very complicated. One more creature isn't gonna tip the boat.

BTW ghostcat, the hot weather outfit is accepted, on grounds of making sense.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be around today (Thursday), but away Friday - Sunday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

I think I have finished my sheet, please sanity check for me.

I added a little to the background too.

Does anyone want to try and combine recent histories or anything? My background is pretty much done for showing up solo, not knowing anyone ahead of time.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 28, 2010)

Perrinmiller: Your character looks dandy, except for some extremely minor issues that doesn't really matter.

You only have one favored class listed.

I'm not sure you can fit all those arrows into the efficient quiver. The book says arrows/javelins/spears, but also that the objects only need to have that rough shape. Huh, defeated my own point there. You don't have to change it, but could you point out if I'm missing something?

Masterwork backpack weighs 4lbs, trail rations weigh 1lb each and composite longbow weighs 3lb, bringing total weight to 53,5 and medium load. I recommend putting the waterskin, rope and/or grappling hook on your horse when it's not in use.

I have money at 225gp, 3sp, 9cp


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Really?? That's pretty good considering it was 1:00am as I rushed to finish.  I will clean it up later tonight.

I will probably call the remaining gold 225 even since I never even calculated the stuff costing less than 5sp, just planning to round down. But I am not surprised I was off a little bit, even with a calculator I may have overlooked punching in a number here and there on those 1gp items.

You are right, that was my intention for the quiver.  I figure 18 javelins would equal 240 arrows based on weight.  But I wasn't planning to stretch it in any case.

The first outfit is free right?  I think I read that, but in 3.5ed you get to wear one outfit at no charge to encumbrance as well.  Not sure if that extends to PF rules or not.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 29, 2010)

I put Oog (pronounced üg) up in the RG, if you can look him over that would be great.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Lug, I cleaned up the little things.  

I am tempted to store the flail and the scimitar in that quiver as well.  If it fits 6 longbows or quarterstaves, why not a flail, shortsword, & a scimitar.  Let me know what you think about that, and I will probably adjust.

-PM


----------



## Lughart (Oct 29, 2010)

Perrinmiller: I see no problem with this, but it's gonna look weird. Thats ok, I like the weird.

Gandalf: Looked over Oog, and found three things.

I cant make heads or tails of your HP. Seems to me like it should be more.
10 + 5.5x3 = 26.5 ~ 26
26 + 8(CON) + 4(FC) + 4 (toughness) = 42

The damage roll bonus on your greataxe should be +9, not +6. Thats before counting enhancement from magic weapons. Also greataxe crits X3 on 20.

A +2 weapon costs 8000gp, not 4000gp. You'll have to go down to a +1 weapon (costing 2000gp) Other than this, you have calculated money right, which gives you 2000 extra GP to play with.

Everything else is perfect.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

I've set up an IC. You can RP as little or as much as you want before the characters are ready, but when everyone is finished we go right ahead with the adventure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Sniped the first IC reply.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

Your trophy will arrive in eight to ten business days.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 1, 2010)

Stupid real life. 

Character will be finalized tomorrow afternoon (GMT).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 1, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in to say I'm home from a weekend away.  Lots to do today and tomorrow to get settled back in at the homefront, but I'll get to finishing odds and ends on Werit nlt Wednesday this week.  If you need him sooner, nudge me.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 2, 2010)

This is actually moving along faster than I expected. No need to rush, just have the chars ready as soon as you can comfortably manage.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 2, 2010)

Character is done. Kept the background and description short, to allow for "on the spot" decisions


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

my character is ready to go, I will post IC...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been under the weather the past week.  I did Werit on the fly, so he's probably riddled with errors.  Can someone look over this sheet please?  I still need to finish fleshing out magical and mundane equipment other than his weapons and armor, but everything else is there.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just to confirm, the game is full, correct?

If not, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring to play a wizard.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, it's full. We allready have one more players than I was aiming for.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 10, 2010)

Lords and ladies, As your character are all at least nearly done, I have looked them over. Very few mistakes, but quite a lot that isn't finished. Your characters don't have to be 100% complete before we can start, but I'd like it if major things like feats and magic items were done.

CanadienneBacon(Werit): You seem to have taken max HP, but you have to take average or roll. If you take average your HP will be 33. Still needs magic stuff.

Padreigh(Elerion): I added up your gold and got to -66. Tell me if I have missed something. I can see that you haven't calculated all your bonuses yet, but everything else seems to be ay okay.

ghostcat(Throrg): Touch AC shouldn't include nat. armor, but the total is correct. Flat footed AC should be 15.

GandalfMithrandir(Oog): Attack bonus should be +11, and damage bonus should be +8. A +1 geataxe costs 2320, which gives you 1700 more gold. Also, you have written your stats with a shield and a two handed weapon. You either have to drop the shield and use the axe two handed (making you damage bonus +10 and AC 20), or find a one handed weapon to use.
Also, I know it doesn't make much difference at this point, but don't forget to write down the bravery and armor mastery class features.

s@squ@tch(Hedowin): You HP is 20. Still needs feats. Also, you have 5823 GP to play with, and you haven't used your favored class bonus.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 11, 2010)

Seems I messed up when it came to calculating the more mundane equipment. I'll remove the 2 healing potions (worth 100 GP , so back to + 34 GP) and buy some arrows, a bedroll and a dagger (totally forgot that  ).

I also will remove Bluff and Diplomacy from the skills, since I can actually use Perform: String for those checks. I tend to forget that class ability for some reason.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2010)

Lughart said:


> CanadienneBacon(Werit): You seem to have taken max HP, but you have to take average or roll. If you take average your HP will be 33.



Done, thanks.


> Still needs magic stuff.



Werit should now be fully kitted.  I gave him a +1 dwarven waraxe (2330gp), +1 breatsplate (1350 gp), cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp), wand of cure light (750 gp), elixir of hiding (250 gp), and other equipment off the mundane list...caltrops, holy water, thunderstone, stone holy symbol (paid 2 gp for this, let me know if it needs to be more), and antitoxin being some of the notable items from the latter.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I bought him a masterwork battleaxe to use with a shield if he wanted to, but I will primarily have him using his greataxe. Otherwise all the stuff is fixed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 29, 2010)

Ye Olde Post-Holiday bump.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Ye Olde Post-Holiday bump.



Heh, heh.  We are now waiting on you. 

[MENTION=90731]Lughart[/MENTION];  Shar was left off the tactical grid, BTW.  Being a medium creature her location might be important.

BTW, the group initiative thing is good for PbP.  I have tried it both ways and it appears to be better suited for PbP compared to having everyone post on their Initiative Count.

How do you feel about discussing tactics OOC in the middle of combat?


----------



## Lughart (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, I did forget Shar for a moment there. The move you posted seems OK  though. And you're right about the buckler, no need to use an action for  it (which is kinda the point)

I agree on group init. Only problem is I have to find out how to apply your init modifiers.

Also, I have nothing against tactics discussions as long as they don't slow down the rest of the game (like they so often do in RL). Posting a question or request from the others and waiting for an answer before you act is OK. Long discussions are not OK. Just be reasonable and I don't mind.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 1, 2010)

Throrg has a question. "What tactics?" Just hit thing. It fall over"


----------



## Lughart (Dec 1, 2010)

"What if thing fly? Sword not long enough? I know idea, we throw elf like boom'rang!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

Lughart said:


> I agree on group init. Only problem is I have to find out how to apply your init modifiers.



Actually I have thought about that one.

I roll everyone's initiative and take the average.  Then I roll the monsters individually and take their average.  Easy enough to decide who goes first, right.

But for those characters that invested in high Dex and Improved Initiative they can get robbed if their team loses and they beat everyone else.  So in that event, whenever a character(s) beat all the monsters' Initiative Rolls but their side loses the average, I let those players go first in a surprise round of sorts.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Heading over to the IC this afternoon.  Apologies for the delay.  Nothing special, just a busy "tired-at-the-end-of-the-day" kind of week for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

may i suggest an Idea?

[sblock=an idea]
roll one number. players, npc's and baddies all use the sme base and add modifiers to base number. If the DM rolls the base number, and if inits are all known, list can be made as per inititive mods vs base number.

that is my two pennies
signed,

the lurker
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2010)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]; providing an actual Initiative count defeats the advantage of having group initiative (Players' Turn then Monsters' Turn or vice versa).

From a DM point of view, waiting 1-2 days for a player to post once their Initiative comes up can draw out combat to take a week or more per round.  In my games, that is waaaayyy too slow.  I play to post daily or at most every other day, though.

In games I run with group initiative, the players have 2-3 days as a *group* to post before I NPC them and move on, actions are resolved in posted order unless the player states otherwise (meaning they want their action to follow someone else.)  Of course I speed things along, by providing frequent updates for their results to dice rolls too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should  have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL  issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for  the next 7 days.

But it doesn't like I am holding things up at the moment.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I have a programming exam on friday and a system design assignement due on sunday, so the I'll be a slow poster the following week as well. I'm guessing everyone has a lot on their plate until the holidays are over.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I am back, but no one else posted this week.  Combat is going to take a long time at that rate.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 12, 2010)

s@squ@tch: If you still want in, you have two choice. Either we ignore your initial post and I write you in somehow. That will be easy, but might take a little time IRL. Or, we say you've been with them the whole time, which is not that much of a stretch, and you waited at the top of the ravine when the others went down. That would explain why you haven't done anything during the combat. The enemies are fleeing, so you could come down and join them if they let the enemy go, or roll init if they decide to pursue.

I said during recruiting that this wouldn't be a very serious game, so I don't mind little fudges like this. If you're still interrested, read through the thread and post yourself in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure exactly what you meant by being able to pursue, if that is double moves to regain sight on them, or just move once and then attack.  Tyrien can move 6 squares and can look down the tunnels to see either fleeing hornet possibly.  Not sure which one that would be, but she should be able to tell based on how far they moved before the AoO and the distance to be lost from sight.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 13, 2010)

Since the hornets can't fly in the tunnels, you get your shot. I take it we continue with initiative then.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure, why not if we can get another round of attacks in and maybe finish them off.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

I head out with family to fly stateside tomorrow morning at "O dark thirty" (approximately 7 hours from now, actually).  I probably won't be able to post again for at least 48 hours or more.  I should have Internet access regularly at my family's houses, but may not have much time.  However, I expect to be slow in posting across the board until I am back to work on 4 Jan.

So if the others decide that we are going to do something while I am away, Tyrien will be happy to position herself just inside the room and fire arrows, hitting wounded ones first.  Shar will stay close to protect her.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2010)

I too will largely be out of the loop, probably until Monday the 27th, though perhaps a day or two beyond that.  Merry Christmas!  

Anyone here celebrating Hannukah, Kwanzaa, Yule, Advent, Winter Solstice, Diwali or anything beyond Christmas?  I'd love to hear about your family's traditions, if you're willing to share.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone else around?

I heard Lughart had PC issues last week, but no update.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm around and awaiting insertion.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 3, 2011)

Still here


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm around but couldn't get to EN World yesterday due to the server upgrade the staff is working on.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm still around, but not only do I have PC issues, I have no PC. Until my computer comes back from the repair shop, I can only post when I can borrow a computer, so I think I'll put this game on hold until then. I'll post here as soon as I get the PC back.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm still interested in this game and checking in on a regular basis.  Lughart, hope to see you soon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

I am also around, but I think we are waiting for Lughart's PC issues to be resolved.  I won't be disappearing and will be ready for the restart.

@Luhart, I also passed on the word to those people ready to go in The Hidden Empire as well.


----------

